# HELP WITH NATURAL SUPPLEMENTS!



## Emma403 (Jul 26, 2011)

iljidfalksdjfal;s


----------



## Danny Depersonalized (Jul 18, 2011)

I've heard St. John's Wort helped quite a few.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

I am taking st john's wort, bacopa, and 5-htp. Make sure to get good quality though. It works for me. Good luck.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Emma403 said:


> ...So far I've gotten
> omega-3 fish oil
> sublingual B complex
> vitamin D3
> ...


I take exactly these too!

I am also looking for more supplements as well. I don't find a significant improvement in taking these but I know it's good for the brain so I take it anyways.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have tried probally over 30 supplements and spent over 1,000 dollars on them and my favs are phosphatidylserine gnc or jarrow's, Jarrow's N.A.C. , Carlson's fish oil, don't care much about sublingual b never noticed any effects, Vitamin D3 is good for deppression. You could also get some alpha gpc or something to go with the phosphatidlserine. But either way keep searching you might just find what your mind needs to get back on the right track.


----------



## homeopathycanhelp (Oct 6, 2011)

GINGKO BILOBA (Standarized extract 40mg) 
Kali Phosphoricum 6X ...homeopathic supplement


----------

